# BF2 and microphone problem



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

I have made a new PC up and have upgrades to Vista

I can not get the microphone to work with BF2 it will work with msn and other programs without any problems

Anyone know how to fix this


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

In the Battlefield 2 directory there is an exe with a mic icon (or somewhere along the lines) open that and your able to configure mic settings for the game.


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you talking about BF2VoiceSetup.exe if so its not picking up the mic

and if you press save a windows message comes up saying BF2VoiceSetup.exe has stoped working


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you connecting to servers that have enabled "Voice over IP".
Also in the In-game settings make sure you have ticked the box "Voice over IP" and see if the Transmit and Receive voice volumes need moving about.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 23, 2007)

im having the same problems wat headphones r u using im using microsoft


can any 1 help:4-dontkno


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

has anyone tried updating there sound drivers yet?also have you messed with any of the audio settings?


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

I got the new driver and stuffed about with the audio setting and now its working in bf2

but the sound, sounds like its in a tin can

Also BF2VoiceSetup.exe still doesn't work so you have to do it all with the ingame setting


*Teddy* I'm just using a cheap $10 set of Headphones


----------

